# 485 visa online application



## Beaver (Aug 21, 2014)

Hello friends!

I am looking to apply for the 485 visa online and I had run into a few questions. As per the 485 document checklist requirements I am to send in a certified copy of my birth certificate with my parents name on it and passport photos with names written on the back of them. However, firstly my official birth certificate does not include my parents' names, secondly passport-like photos I would need to mail them in separately or just upload a scanned/photograph of it? Lastly my current student visa ends on 30th of August, and I was wondering if I would be given a bridging visa while it processes. I am also wondering what the processing times were for this visa. 

Kind regards,


----------



## Jeremy Hooper (Jul 10, 2014)

Regarding your birth certificate, normally you parents names would be included. It is possible that the certificate you have is an extract of birth. If this is the case it would be a good idea to get a copy of the original. DIBP are really hot on determining your identification. This is a world wide trend.

Regarding photographs you only need to upload one. It should be your passport photograph. The dimensions should be 480 px wide and 640 px high. I normally do them ant 200 px per inch resolution.

You will be granted a bridging visa A as soon as you lodge.

Regards


----------



## Beaver (Aug 21, 2014)

Jeremy Hooper said:


> Regarding your birth certificate, normally you parents names would be included. It is possible that the certificate you have is an extract of birth. If this is the case it would be a good idea to get a copy of the original. DIBP are really hot on determining your identification. This is a world wide trend.
> 
> Regarding photographs you only need to upload one. It should be your passport photograph. The dimensions should be 480 px wide and 640 px high. I normally do them ant 200 px per inch resolution.
> 
> ...


Cheers,

Thanks for the quick reply, I was born in Ontario and my birth certifate really does not include my parents names it looks exactly like this:

(wanted to post a link but cannot, if you google ontario birth certificate its the 2nd picture)

the backing of it just includes a number and an ontario water mark. If its not acceptable what else would be accepted in an replacement?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

The second image is the short form (fits easily in your wallet). That one isn't sufficient. You need to get the long form (what I always referred to as the Magna Carta version as it's on legal sized paper and includes my parents' names.)

https://www.ontario.ca/government/s...birth-certificate-needed-passport-application


----------



## Beaver (Aug 21, 2014)

maggie-may24 said:


> The second image is the short form (fits easily in your wallet). That one isn't sufficient. You need to get the long form (what I always referred to as the Magna Carta version as it's on legal sized paper and includes my parents' names.)


thanks for the reply, do you happen to know the processing time on these? my visa ends on the 30th and I had always thought that the other one was sufficient.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

On the Service Ontario website it says 15 business days or your money back. My suggestion would be to apply for it online and have it mailed (if possible) to a friend/family member in Ontario to save time in transit (and hopefully lessen the risk of either Canada Post or Australia Post losing it). Your friend/family member could then send you a colour scan and mail the original to you.

When submitting your 485 application, it's probably ok to upload the short form with a note that you've submitted an application to get the long form that includes your parents' names. Then upload a copy of the birth certificate application form and payment receipt as back-up that you are getting that document. Once you get the scan of the long form, you can then upload that to your application.


----------



## Beaver (Aug 21, 2014)

maggie-may24 said:


> On the Service Ontario website it says 15 business days or your money back. My suggestion would be to apply for it online and have it mailed (if possible) to a friend/family member in Ontario to save time in transit (and hopefully lessen the risk of either Canada Post or Australia Post losing it). Your friend/family member could then send you a colour scan and mail the original to you.
> 
> When submitting your 485 application, it's probably ok to upload the short form with a note that you've submitted an application to get the long form that includes your parents' names. Then upload a copy of the birth certificate application form and payment receipt as back-up that you are getting that document. Once you get the scan of the long form, you can then upload that to your application.


So what you are saying is to complete the application with the small certificate w/a note and then upload the "Large" application later?

Thanks,


----------



## Jeremy Hooper (Jul 10, 2014)

Yes you can do that. The birth certificate can be uploaded after you lodge the application. In fact all documents can be uploaded in the weeks after you lodge the application. But the sooner the better obviously for peace of mind.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

Yes, I think the priority from your perspective is to make the deadline of Aug. 30th and since this type of document (I assume) doesn't HAVE to be provided with the application submission, it would be ok to load it reasonably soon afterwards.


----------



## Beaver (Aug 21, 2014)

Thank you guys !!! I will keep you guys updated.


----------



## Beaver (Aug 21, 2014)

ok guys so i need some help again, i entered the details online and its telling me that "You do not hold a valid prerequisite visa to enable use of this service." So i can use the electronic visa application app? or am I doing anything wrong? 

Also how do I get my current 11 digit visa number? I went on vevo and it did not have the number listed anywhere.


----------



## Beaver (Aug 21, 2014)

Hey guys, I even double checked to see if my program was valid for the 485 visa and my uni confirmed everything was valid. Therefore I really dont know whats wrong, my current student visa is 573. Is possible to apply for bridging visa now? If so how long can I get? thanks.


----------



## Jeremy Hooper (Jul 10, 2014)

It is best to contact DIBP on 131 881 and explain the situation (be prepared to wait for up to 90 minutes for someone to talk to you ) . It is possible that some of the information their data base is incorrect. It may also be an IT issue.

Regards


----------



## Beaver (Aug 21, 2014)

Jeremy Hooper said:


> It is best to contact DIBP on 131 881 and explain the situation (be prepared to wait for up to 90 minutes for someone to talk to you ) . It is possible that some of the information their data base is incorrect. It may also be an IT issue.
> 
> Regards


49 minutes into the queue


----------



## Beaver (Aug 21, 2014)

Thanks guys, as of this morning the visa application has been officially processed!


----------

